# Sawmill/Wood Question



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

About to start construction on our new home near Magnolia. I will be knocking down two pine trees. One is a monster, the other is a good size tree. 

Had a thought, and wanted to get some input. Would it be feasible to take the trunks to a sawmill and have some boards cut out of them? I thought it would be cool to build some chairs or a porch swing, etc out of wood from our property.

Does this make sense?

Thanks....Q


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

PM Gator Gar. He can answer your questions.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Talk to "Gater Gar" on here he has a sawmill.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You're two good hours away from me. I just brought home a lowboy full of cypress flitches that I am about to edge into some siding.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Gator gar said:


> You're two good hours away from me. I just brought home a lowboy full of cypress flitches that I am about to edge into some siding.


gator gar...do you have a mobile mill? I was thinking of doing a similar project.

SDH


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

SetDaHook said:


> gator gar...do you have a mobile mill? I was thinking of doing a similar project.
> 
> SDH


Yes, I have a Woodmizer portable mill. I can also cut stationary in Romayer on a fully hydraulic LT70 Woodmizer, if you want to bring the logs there.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

QBall said:


> About to start construction on our new home near Magnolia. I will be knocking down two pine trees. One is a monster, the other is a good size tree.
> 
> Had a thought, and wanted to get some input. Would it be feasible to take the trunks to a sawmill and have some boards cut out of them? I thought it would be cool to build some chairs or a porch swing, etc out of wood from our property.
> 
> ...


If you decide to haul the logs to Gator Gar, let me know. I will have a couple to put on trailer if it is not full

SSNJOHN:an6:


----------

